# Cyclone 60 Motobike found!



## Crazy8 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Schwinn B10E*

Had this in the balloon tire thread because I know nothing about these things but I'm learning fast.  So I'm posting it in the correct thread in hopes of better info.  
Was looking for a newer road bike when I came across this.  Bought it Monday night for $180.
Front badge says Cyclone "60" HR Macy & Sons.  Have no clue what the year is and the bike is at my friends house because my wife doesn't want it here.  Will get the serial # if we can find it tomorrow.
Anyone have any info on it, or maybe a value?
Might have someone clean it who knows what they are doing or I might sell it.  Looks awesome!



























You can look at the remaining photos by clicking the link:
http://s1244.photobucket.com/user/Crazy8SportscardBreaks/slideshow/Pre War Bike Cyclone 60


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like early 30s to me but the serial number on the bottom bracket should narrow it down.  Nice bike.


----------



## Blackout (Jun 26, 2013)

*cool bike*

sent you a pm


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 26, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Looks like early 30s to me but the serial number on the bottom bracket should narrow it down.  Nice bike.




Serial Number is: I 9055


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey Crazy8, go up to the top of the page and click on "private messages" in the blue strip. I think you have a couple to look at.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 26, 2013)

That's quite a jackpot introduction to antique bikes.


----------



## tailhole (Jun 26, 2013)

*beginners luck*

very nice.  great score.  don't expect to find these everyday.  excited to see what you learn about it.  Keep us posted.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 26, 2013)

*Dood .......*

DOOD ... I gots to see the badge ... c'mon, now !!

thanks ............. patric cafaro


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 27, 2013)

gtdohn said:


> Hey Crazy8, go up to the top of the page and click on "private messages" in the blue strip. I think you have a couple to look at.




Yeah, I know about the notifications.  Don't want to reply until I know what I want to do with it.  I've had 4 offers with the biggest offer so far at $700.  But I have 13 people ask what I want for it.

I'll get more photos this weekend.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 27, 2013)

Clean the bike thoroughly and carefully. Put it in the bedroom

and make your wife sleep on the couch.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 27, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Clean the bike thoroughly and carefully. Put it in the bedroom
> 
> and make your wife sleep on the couch.




haha.  Then where do I sleep?  Being I already sleep on the couch.  (We have a flat roof and it gets hot up there.)


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 30, 2013)

Finally got a decent day to take photos.  We've been dealing with overcast and rain pretty much all week.  Got a little break for about an hour and took a bunch of photos.  You can use the link here, or in the OP.

http://s1244.photobucket.com/user/Crazy8SportscardBreaks/slideshow/Pre War Bike Cyclone 60


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 30, 2013)

So what are your plans? I would give it a good preservation treatment and air the tires up. Do the tires hold air?


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 30, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> So what are your plans? I would give it a good preservation treatment and air the tires up. Do the tires hold air?




Haven't messed with it at all so I don't know if the tires hold air.  Probably going to end up selling it eventually.  More interested in knowing what it is at this point.  I looked at a lot of serial number charts and none that I could find have an "I" at the beginning.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm thinking of finding the missing parts.  Being I'm only into the bike for $180 it might be a fun goal to complete the bike.

As far as I can see, I need:
Delta Battery Tube $300-$400?
Handle Bar Light (Can someone please tell me the correct one to get?)
Front Fender (Hoping to find an original with the same color to match the rest of the bike.  I see a set of blue front and backs on ebay but I'm hoping for the maroon/burgundy to pop up soon.)
Horn (Need help knowing the correct one for this model)

I'm clueless on the tires.  Should I replace them?  28's seem very hard to find, so if someone can point me in the right direction.  I haven't even tried pumping them up yet.  I'll probably also need to get the wheels straightened out.

Also, what is the little black thing on the back fender above the reflector?

Not sure what else I might be missing, but I figure if I can complete the bike for under $800 I did pretty good.  I have no intentions of cleaning it, just gonna leave it the way it is.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 11, 2013)

You might want to think about some stainless steel fenders. They would look right on the bike and you could hold out for as long as it takes to find a match for the other fender. Just a thought?


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 11, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> You might want to think about some stainless steel fenders. They would look right on the bike and you could hold out for as long as it takes to find a match for the other fender. Just a thought?




Gonna try to keep it all old.  I just don't think it would look right with stainless steels on that thing while the rest of the bike looks all nice and patina'd.

I'm a bike dippopoopz,  Are these actually 26" wheels???


----------



## ejlwheels (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like it was made by Schwinn.  
My take on the serial # puts it at late 1935 or early 1936.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 6, 2016)

reviving this old tread
anyone have a catalogue for those Cyclone 60?


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 6, 2016)

Wonder if anyone's seen this bike since I sold it.  Went to a guy in Fremont Ca, below San Fran.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 6, 2016)

i found a racer Cyclone 60, would like finding a catalogue


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 6, 2016)

I had a Cyclone 60 from the 1940's the badge was from Macys NYC


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2017)

locomotion said:


> i found a racer Cyclone 60, would like finding a catalogue



Did you ever find a Catalog? Thanks, Barry


----------

